# Amazon made some improvements! A simplified three-page layout.



## k3tonan (Nov 17, 2020)

Unless I am the only one in this entire world with a kindle Fire HD 10 OS 7.3.1.6 (updated October 9, 2020), beginning to think so, I have not found any information other than the tablets pop-up about this change. I loved the 9-page layout. Now we are down to three-page layout. My wife and I have the same Kindle Fire HD with the same OS version, hers still has the old-style layout. Oddly enough mine didn't change to the new one until about 3 weeks after the update. The Page layout didn't change until first week of November.

The library layout is nothing special compared to the older layout. As you can see in my image below it just shows, Kindle for example, books I already have and tapping on Kindle takes you to the Kindle app or tapping the book opens the book. Why do I need the kindle app icon sucking up screen real-estate for? If I wanted to see that view, I would just tap on the Kindle app to see my book. This makes me want to root the device.



Spoiler


----------



## k3tonan (Nov 17, 2020)

Still there after a recent update from 7.3.1.6 to 7.3.1.7.  What's more amazing is both our devices were upgraded and mine is still on the new 3 Page layout while the other is on the older 9 page Layout.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

I don't have a Kindle Fire so I have nothing to compare it with - but it occurs to me that the update may have changed something in your settings and that you might have the choice regarding the 3 or 9 page layout with 3 simply being the default.

Alternatively, just lately with upgrades to e-ink Kindles, not all the new features have arrived at the same time but have been rolled out over time with different devices which apparently have the same update showing different features.

If you want a definitive answer, you may need to speak to Amazon support.


----------



## jkingrph (Jun 10, 2012)

My Fire 8 plus is running 7.3.1.6  Go to amazon's site and look up updates and all you see is 7.3.1.5,  now I wonder what 7.3.1.7 might be?


----------



## rolandx (Jul 25, 2010)

I have a Fire HD 10 (OS 7.3.1.6) and still have the 9 page layout.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

My Fire 8 has updated.  I don't like it.
It takes too many taps to get to all of my Kindle content.  I don't want to see recommendations or whatever - I just want to see the stuff that I have already purchased.  I am also starting to see the problem that some folks have been reporting with their e-ink devices.  Right now my Fire 8 is my default device, but despite having Amazon say that it was delivered there when I purchase something new, I have to look at my library and tell it to download the new title.


----------



## Janylaw (Apr 3, 2021)

k3tonan said:


> Unless I am the only one in this entire world with a kindle Fire HD 10 OS 7.3.1.6 (updated October 9, 2020), beginning to think so, I have not found any information other than the tablets pop-up about this change. I loved the 9-page layout. Now we are down to three-page layout. My wife and I have the same Kindle Fire HD with the same OS version, hers still has the old-style layout. Oddly enough mine didn't change to the new one until about 3 weeks after the update. The Page layout didn't change until first week of November.
> 
> The library layout is nothing special compared to the older layout. As you can see in my image below it just shows, Kindle for example, books I already have and tapping on Kindle takes you to the Kindle app or tapping the book opens the book. Why do I need the kindle app icon sucking up screen real-estate for? If I wanted to see that view, I would just tap on the Kindle app to see my book. This makes me want to root the device.
> 
> ...


Where are all my books ? I had so many and now they’re all gone. I can find them on my iPhone kindle app but not on the actual kindle. And when I search for a book I know I own, it doesn’t show up on this kindle. They are on my SD card. I would have preferred keeping the older version. I don’t want to read books on a 4 inch device. Crap and double crap.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I can't speak to the Fire or iPhone app, but I did notice that the kindle app on my android tablet and phone updated somewhat recently. Sometimes, when I open it, it doesn't show my books in the top row but just provides a variety of suggestions from KU, etc. But I can always go to "Library" and see all my stuff. Of course, most of mine is NOT downloaded, so I have to go to "all" to see things. Usually, after doing that, when I go back home, it's back to showing my own stuff in the top row and I can swipe through the most recent additions to my library -- or what I've opened most recently on other devices.

As to the auto downloading -- I occasionally have to reset my 'default' kindle. Sometimes the website just forgets.

I've not had any of my actual kindles not show my books, but the first thing I'd do is restart it and, if that doesn't fix the issue, make sure it's registered.

It also occurs to me that lack of wifi for a long time might mean the device can't talk to the mother ship and so defaults to nothing available?

I did let one of my kindles drain all the way -- inadvertently -- it kept saying it was low but I was into the book so I just acknowledged it and kept going. Until it stopped.  Anyway, I plugged it in but the next morning it acted like it hadn't charged at all. The screen was frozen. I had to do a hard restart a couple of times and then it was happy again.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

The search in the Kindle app on the Fires doesn't work any more. It will show you items in the store instead of ones you own.
Just use the browser to go to Amazon's site, go to Content and Devices and search there. Then you can send to the Fire. PITA, but it usually works.


----------



## ChuckT (Jan 6, 2011)

In my opinion this may be the last straw for my Kindle. Not anywhere near as functional as before, I hate it.

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------

